# Post your desktop.



## mewtini (Mar 27, 2013)

What it says on the can. PrintScreen over photos of your desktop...


Spoiler: KDE Plasma on Xubuntu


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Mar 28, 2013)

Spoiler: sad little laptop screen


----------



## mewtini (Mar 28, 2013)

If that's a sad little laptop screen, what's a happy little laptop screen? o.o


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Mar 28, 2013)

a laptop with both a happy meiling and a happy remilia


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 28, 2013)

Spoiler: Laptop wallpaper











No, most of my little laptop wallpapers aren't that sad.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 29, 2013)

Spoiler: here's mine


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 29, 2013)

Spoiler: hrmm









basically i name things 'untitled' or 'IMG' or mash the keyboard unless they're applications. also have any of you tried having the bar thing vertical instead of horizontal? i tried it like three months ago and it rules! last week i tried organising my desktop and i got bored halfway through, which is why some things are in groups and most things aren't


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 29, 2013)

@uv: I have a left-oriented bar set to auto-hide, so when I get a message on Skype, it pops out like a notification. I find right-oriented really annoying because if I swing up to x off a screen, it pops out and blocks me. The pic up there is from before I switched but otherwise my desktop is the same and I'm too lazy to make a new one.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Mar 29, 2013)

vertical taskbars kind of irritate me, so i only have a normal horizontal taskbar set to auto-hide, checking Skype every five or ten or so minutes if i'm not playing a game or something


----------



## Solstice (Mar 29, 2013)

Spoiler: Desktop











Yay for the info at the top left not showing my weather like it's supposed to. Anyways. Yeah.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 29, 2013)

Spoiler: desktop












Organization is for suckers.

Also, hidden toolbars are weird.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 30, 2013)

Spoiler: I like keeping things organised okay


----------



## Hippy (Apr 1, 2013)

Spoiler:  I made it myself! But it is way outdated....












I like to keep my icon-thingies giant because I am blind. XD


----------



## Scootaloo (May 7, 2013)

Spoiler: Desktop












i need to organise badly.


----------



## mewtini (May 8, 2013)

asdfghjk fire emblem

what version of xfce is that?!

I'm on Ubuntu with Unity now so my last screenshot is way outdated.

SCREENSHOT COMING SOON


----------



## DragonHeart (May 15, 2013)

Spoiler: I'm a huge fangirl okay? :P


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 15, 2013)

I have made some minor renovations that I feel make my desktop fit to share with the world.



Spoiler: I cleared some useless icons that were added by other people.










Also, Egoraptor.


----------



## Adriane (May 15, 2013)

Spoiler: I dislike clutter.


----------



## Tailsy (May 15, 2013)

You think _you're_ organised with your desktop space...........



Spoiler: hey hey you you i only like the recycle bin.












I have a rotating wallpaper, so sometimes it's Persona-related, sometimes there's some Pokémon, and sometimes there are half-naked pictures of Darren Criss. Confetti! It's a parade!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (May 15, 2013)

Spoiler: Win8 desktop












...yup. The wallpaper cycles through a series of miscellaneous reshiram and zekrom images, although this is one of my favorites. Probably about time I changed to a different theme, but eh. Taskbar is semi-organized but I should probably tidy that up a little, too.

Might come back with screenshots of my Ubuntu desktop assuming I actually remember.


----------



## Minish (May 15, 2013)

Spoiler: no clutter!!












choosing a wallpaper is a tricky business...


----------



## Murkrow (May 15, 2013)

Minish said:


> choosing a wallpaper is a tricky business...


Yes!


I spent way too long looking for wallpapers yesterday. I have a folder full of them that my computer changes between every half an hour, and I realised that I only had one Zelda picture in there (gasp!), but even after ages of looking, I only now have five.

I'm really picky about what my wallpapers are like. I don't like it if too much is going on, I don't like it if too little is going on. If the focus is one one person, I don't like that one person to be too big, or looking at the camera. I don't like it if the stuff that is going on isn't well distributed across the screen, and I generally don't like screenshots of shows. I don't often like ones that are trying to have some weird style like emphasising outlines or things like that.

I guess it's surprising there are any images that fit my criteria? I also have a smaller sub-folder full of images I don't want to be used as wallpapers at the moment, for whatever reason.


----------



## 42aruaour (Jul 28, 2013)

Which one? My Windows 7/Vista, Linux Mint 9/11/13, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Puppy Linux Quirky/Lucid, Mythbuntu, LXDE Ubuntu, Linux Mint XFCE, Ubuntu Server [its CLI. You don't want to see it], etc...? Do you mean Desktop background or whole screen itself? And if its the whole screen, then which virtual desktop? [I really make use of them]

My current OS:


Spoiler: My Current Desktop



Window 7[HIDE=Virtual Desktop 1]General/School work

	
	
		
		
	


	









Spoiler: Virtual Desktop 2



Programming and Scripting

	
	
		
		
	


	









Spoiler: Virtual Desktop 3



Music and Arts/Design

	
	
		
		
	


	









Spoiler: Virtual Desktop 4



Miscellanious

	
	
		
		
	


	









Spoiler: My Background



It's a slideshow.

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/HIDE]If you were planning on gaining more information about me or my last name... Good Luck. I blurred and pixelated anything extra I noticed.


Geez... I need help getting rid of the useful crap I have... except that would make me crazy... having 100+ tabs in Google Chrome doesn't help...


----------



## Dungeons (Jul 28, 2013)

Spoiler: Messy Desktop










 My notes for papers I plan on writing! Well technically a paper about data they scratched and moved to other gens.


----------



## 42aruaour (Jul 28, 2013)

Those are some rather awesome notes. I see CoreFTP. What are you updating? O.o I also see what I believe is Latias peeking between the two notes on the left. If I didn't know better, I'd think that you were making your own version of a pokemon game or a hack!


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 22, 2013)

Spoiler: Desktop, hurray












My mom insisted on making an account on my laptop for parental control and what, so all of my apps are named "Mohac" and then whatever word on her screen too.  She told me to change it, but if I can't customize everything to my every incessant desire, I go insane.


----------



## 90FC3C (Aug 24, 2013)

Spoiler: something












Hidden icons, yay


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 24, 2013)

So what are everyone's opinions on desktop icons anyway? They're useful if you have everything windowed or you have everything closed often, but I find I pretty much always have at least a web browser open and maximised. So I pretty much never have anything on my desktop except for the recycle bin.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 25, 2013)

I never use the desktop icons. I've heard it slows the computer down when it's booting up, though I have no idea whether there's any truth to that, but either way I just pin everything I ever use to the taskbar at the bottom of the screen for easy access. I barely ever see my desktop image.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2013)

Recent desktop renovations.  Yes, yes, thank you, hold your applause.


Spoiler: Bug off, Internet Explorer


----------



## 42aruaour (Sep 20, 2013)

Desktop Icons do not slow your computer down enough to really be of notice. Unless you have a 500MHz- Single-Core CPU, 256- MB RAM, 256- MB of Video RAM, and/or a large number of icons (like 1000+), then It probably won't affect you that much. You should be more worried about programs that run at boot. The desktop icons load at the same time as the startup applications, so the apparent loss of speed is probably coming from background services and such. The only time the icons would really make any lag for even a split second is when you refresh the desktop. It has to regenerate the icon cache.

Actually, having a desktop background is worse than icons. Depending on the background of course.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 10, 2013)

It's not quite my desktop, but this is my wallpaper:

http://www.scenicreflections.com/files/Kingdom_Hearts_-_Lots_of_Heartless_Wallpaper__yvt2.jpg


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 4, 2014)

Click it! Isn't it so clean?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

*IT'S NECROPOSTING TIME!!!!!*



Spoiler: My Desktop


----------



## mewtini (May 15, 2020)

can't believe i'm posting in a thread that i made when i was twelve

this post is dedicated to Workspaces


Spoiler: 1/3



the song tierlists lol










Spoiler: 2/3














Spoiler: 3/3



Yes I Am Photographer


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

mewtini said:


> can't believe i'm posting in a thread that i made when i was twelve


I actually spent the whole night reading some old threads last night and i saw a lot more embarrassing mewtini threads... JK but i did read some old threads.


----------



## mewtini (May 15, 2020)

i've had a lot of time to digest minimewt threads ... and digest i have. we don't acknowledge them.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

mewtini said:


> minimewt


Minimewt? loooool

I'm sure in like 4 years i'll be super embarrassed by the stuff i put on here.


----------



## kyeugh (May 15, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> *IT'S NECROPOSTING TIME!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Desktop


omg this is so cool!  i love the themed stuff like this, also your firefox icon is really cute.


mewtini said:


> can't believe i'm posting in a thread that i made when i was twelve
> 
> this post is dedicated to Workspaces
> 
> ...


whoa... wtf is a workspace tbh?  i have never heard of this but it seems useful.  also good wallpaper choices

you know i just got to flex the desktop setup tbh. 8)


Spoiler


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

What kind of computer is that!? That's a desktop so fancy it beats even my office!!!!


----------



## mewtini (May 15, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> I'm sure in like 4 years i'll be super embarrassed by the stuff i put on here.


You Will Be. it's the law. the embarrassment gets really bad a few years later, but then a few years after that it mellows out



kyeugh said:


> whoa... wtf is a workspace tbh?


like virtual desktops hehe! i think workspace is actually a linux term tbh, they're called something else on macos but fuck that. we all know what my ~*~!true!~*~ love is.

i was so waiting for you to post your fancy plasma desktop...... god bless


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

So how can i have a fancy desktop like Kyeugh?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

Also, mewtini you said you are embarrassed by when you are twelve, but rn you are CLEARLY nine, as stated in your user title. Explain.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 15, 2020)

Y'all have nice desktops and themed desktops and I just have a pile of pebbles 



Spoiler












I have soooo many games I've never even launched because I downloaded them whilst they were free and then got stunlocked by my ADHD, haha!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

mewtini said:


> can't believe i'm posting in a thread that i made when i was twelve
> 
> this post is dedicated to Workspaces
> 
> ...



Also mewtini how do you do your workspace thing with different backgrounds. I'm on a mac and i must know to blow away all my friends with my RAD DESKTOP SKILLZ


----------



## mewtini (May 15, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Also, mewtini you said you are embarrassed by when you are twelve, but rn you are CLEARLY nine, as stated in your user title. Explain.


nine plus ten! besides. i'm a time traveller.



Bluwiikoon said:


> I just have a pile of pebbles


i like the pebbles. don't insult them like that!! :D



IndigoEmmy said:


> Also mewtini how do you do your workspace thing with different backgrounds


if you make a new workspace (ctrl + up arrow, and then hit the +) and go to it, you can right-click on that desktop to set the wallpaper there! and you can do it with each workspace so they all have different wallpapers


----------



## Mawile (May 15, 2020)

I too am a linux nerd, but with two screens



Spoiler



clean one:






terminal + rofi for launching applications


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

mewtini said:


> if you make a new workspace (ctrl + up arrow, and then hit the +) and go to it, you can right-click on the screen to set the wallpaper for that desktop


THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 15, 2020)

:O a Cirno!!! Nice thematic desktops! ^^


----------



## Mawile (May 15, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> a Cirno


Cirno is my favorite!! I have a sticker of her on my phone (the phone is also blue and has a clear case with blue edges, so she fits in)


----------



## kyeugh (May 15, 2020)

Mawile said:


> I too am a linux nerd, but with two screens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!  very sleek.  what distro is this?


----------



## Mawile (May 15, 2020)

kyeugh said:


> Mawile said:
> 
> 
> > I too am a linux nerd, but with two screens
> ...


Xubuntu 19.10!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

Your making me jealous :C


----------



## Mawile (May 15, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Your making me jealous :C


which part(s) are you jealous of


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

Mawile said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> > Your making me jealous :C
> ...


The cool desktop setup. I'm not actually jealous i just want it. Spent the last 10 minutes googling how to get linux on a mac.


----------



## rari_teh (May 15, 2020)

Okay, I actually had to clean it up a little ’cause it was embarrassingly messy. Now it’s still embarrassing, but only because of Windows 10 (eww)



Spoiler














IndigoEmmy said:


> *IT'S NECROPOSTING TIME!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Desktop


DeSmuME and BlueStacks! A fellow man of culture, I see


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

rari_teh said:


> DeSmuME and BlueStacks! A fellow man of culture, I see


I haven't used any in forever... But still. They exist.
(also i'm a girl)


----------



## rari_teh (May 15, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> (also i'm a girl)


I know lol it’s a meme


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 16, 2020)

rari_teh said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> > (also i'm a girl)
> ...


Figured as such.


----------



## Eifie (May 16, 2020)

mmf... I know it's pretty cluttered, but it's just such a pain to clean up, you know? have it as-is, I guess.



Spoiler












I totally don't actually use openSUSE anymore. I just really like its aesthetic.


----------



## serimachi (May 16, 2020)

I just got my laptop back from repair yesterday, after almost 9 months of it being broken and having to use a work computer. It feels like having an old friend back. Here's my desktop, nothing fancy or anything--just a depiction of the _#1 god in the universe_.



Spoiler







(I'm referring to Hanuman, but sure, jai shree ram and all that. I guess.)

Also, I'm surprised to see so many esoteric linux distros here. I swear I've only ever known people to use Ubuntu, Kali, and Red Hat in real life (I mean that, in my memory I've _literally_ never seen or heard anyone reference another distro offline. Maybe Raspberry Pi, if that runs its own distro.) Kudos to you guys for your commitment to nerdery-they do look damn sleek.


----------



## Eifie (May 16, 2020)

I think everyone who posted a Linux desktop here has actually just been using a flavour of Ubuntu?

skylar's was Ubuntu with KDE, Mawile's was Ubuntu with XFCE, and mine is Linux Mint which is also basically an Ubuntu distro.


----------



## serimachi (May 16, 2020)

Eifie said:


> I think everyone who posted a Linux desktop here has actually just been using a flavour of Ubuntu?
> 
> skylar's was Ubuntu with KDE, Mawile's was Ubuntu with XFCE, and mine is Linux Mint which is also basically an Ubuntu distro.


Oh I see--so just Ubuntu with some different UIs? Makes sense.


----------



## haneko (May 16, 2020)

You’re all here using cool Linux distros and I’m stuck on a 2007 Macbook running OSX 10.6.8

_I do like my “vintage” (according to Apple, anyway) MacBook for other reasons, though, like the huge number of ports it has & the *lovely* keyboard_


----------



## qenya (May 17, 2020)

Mawile said:


> I too am a linux nerd, but with two screens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, I wonder what the chances are of just happening to run into another rofi user!

Since moving to i3 a year or so ago, I don't really have a "desktop" as such, but here is the background for workspaces without anything open:


Spoiler












and with terminal & rofi:


Spoiler












Your rofi is much more nicely styled. I couldn't figure out the config file format so I just used one of the default themes.


----------



## Mawile (May 17, 2020)

kokorico said:


> Gosh, I wonder what the chances are of just happening to run into another rofi user!


I love rofi! It's so efficient.



kokorico said:


> I couldn't figure out the config file format so I just used one of the default themes.


Oh, this is one of the default themes I think? It's Arc-Dark. This is the command assigned to the shortcut I use to bring it up (Mod4+R): `rofi -show drun -show-icons -drun-icon-theme Papirus-Dark -drun-display-format {name}`


----------



## Eifie (May 17, 2020)

I use Albert!


----------



## qenya (May 17, 2020)

Eifie said:


> I use Albert!


Oh wow, that looks very slick! I'll have to try it out sometime.


----------

